# Troubleshooting: LR has encountered a problem reading this photo



## pgman (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

I'm having problems where LR gives the following message on quite a few photos:

Lightroom has encountered a problem reading this photo, You will not be able to adjusments to the photo.

1. How do I go about troubleshooting this in Lightroom.
2. Is there a way of filtering the catalog for the photos with problems

I think that it's an LR problem. When I look at a couple of these photos with other softwares like dpp or irfran, no problem or error. The catalog is local, the photos are on the network. When check the users and the permissions, no problem they are the same as the other photos in the same folder.

LR3.5 Windows 7sp1, 2 cpu 3gbRAM, 30gb free space.

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi pgman, if you copy the problem photo to the local hard drive, and try importing from there, is LR happier?

And I don't suppose you have Photoshop on that machine?  I'd try opening in that.

There are a few possibilities, so we need to check whether the raw file does have any corruption before we can go much further.  You're welcome to drop one of them on my server (www.vbftp.net, username webupload, password 123) and I'll try it here if you want a definitive answer to that question.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 19, 2011)

My reading is that the files are already in Lightroom, is that correct?


----------



## pgman (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry, I was away



Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi pgman, if you copy the problem photo to the local hard drive, and try importing from there, is LR happier?
> 
> And I don't suppose you have Photoshop on that machine?  I'd try opening in that.
> 
> There are a few possibilities, so we need to check whether the raw file does have any corruption before we can go much further.




There doesn't seem to be any problem with the actual raw files, I can open them in bridge and cs5
The files are already imported in LR3.x. This was a brand-new catalog in LR3.1.
I have tried creating a new catalog under LR3.5 and importing photos (I always save the XMPs) but after a few hundreds LR just waits with 0% cpu activity or i/o activity.
I have checked the hardware (RAM, HD...) with various testing programs: no problem
I have no problem what so-ever with any other program, Windows 7SP1 seems to have no problem. I have so very large files with word, excel... again no problem, only LR.



> My reading is that the files are already in Lightroom, is that correct?



Yes, they are


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 21, 2011)

Victoria suggested copying some of these problem photos to a local hard drive, then trying to import them (just as a test, into a new catalog) using ADD. I still think that would be a useful thing to try.....the only warning flag I'm getting is the fact that these photos are on a network drive. Now that shouldn't be a problem, plenty of other people do that, but it would be useful to try to eliminate that as the cause of the problem.

The test you did in point 3 would be good to repeat but with a copy of those photos on a local hard drive.


----------



## Lew (Mar 1, 2012)

Ditto. Same problem almost a year later. Mine's on an external, not networked drive.


----------



## Su Bayfield (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the same problem today in LR4. I've been editing a folder with 600 pictures. After 500 I started to get the message 'the file appears to be unsupported or damaged'. These are not RAW, but old original jpg files. Not every picture has this message, but it's about 8 out of 10 from the last hundred photos. I deleted them from the catalogue and reimported them, but got the same message. Also the previews are not rendered properly in the library module. They look fine when viewed in windows explorer. My catalogue and photographs are on my local hard drive. Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2012)

Send me one Su?  [email protected]  I'll try it here and see if I can reproduce the problem.  It's possible that the file's are corrupted, so it would be useful to check out early on.


----------



## Su Bayfield (Apr 12, 2012)

Many thanks for your reply Victoria.

I came to the conclusion that the files were somehow corrupted. I re-imported the originals from my external drive with the same results, then discovered I hadn't processed them through Photoshop for my Organizer either. The folder was six years old and I get the feeling I must have had problems back then too and forgotten about it. Not a problem now and many thanks for your offer to help.

Su


----------

